# Azureus Tadpole Diet?



## AeddieA (Dec 3, 2012)

What types of foods are best for azureus tadpoles? How often?? I see so many different ways and practices for healthy tadpoles.. What do my fellow froggers say????


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

All I've ever used are good quality fish flakes... Frequency depends on how well the tadpoles are feeding and size of the tadpole rearing container. If you are changing the water on a daily basis then you are feeding on a daily basis. If you are changing the water less frequently, then you may feed less to prevent the water from fouling quickly. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/20854-tadpole-care.html 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

As Ed said, high quality fish food is sufficient. I personally use Omega One.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Here's a good article that discusses tadpole care. We raise up several thousand tadpoles a year, so we have some experience with the matter 

Josh's Frogs How-To Guides » Blog Archive » Starting Out Right


----------



## AeddieA (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey thanks alot guys i will use this information wisely! I really appreciate all the support and guidance ! New to dart frog tadpoles! So many strategies so sometimes it becomes a little overwhelming ! You guys are my only resource of knowledge, thanks again


----------

